# SOLVED - Sonarworks Systemwide - Loudness level is much lesser than Mac's deafult Output



## JaikumarS (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi,

I noticed that Sonarworks Systemwide(Safe Headroom off) - Loudness level is much lesser than Mac's deafult Output. 

I am using Beyerdynamics DT990 Pro Calibration profile, when I played a song on youtube/iTunes and changed the -
Mac Output Device - Sonarworks system wide - loudness is very low
Mac Output Device - Headphones - loudness is high





Any idea how to match the loudness level? macOS 10.13.6


----------



## Henu (Sep 21, 2018)

Why?


----------



## JaikumarS (Sep 21, 2018)

Henu said:


> Why?


That's what even m wondering


----------



## Henu (Sep 21, 2018)

No, my point is that why do you want it to match the "original" sound level when you're putting everything through the SW systemwide already and can just turn up your volume a bit from the speakers?


----------



## JaikumarS (Sep 21, 2018)

Henu said:


> No, my point is that why do you want it to match the "original" sound level when you're putting everything through the SW systemwide already and can just turn up your volume a bit from the speakers?


I'm on headphones.


----------



## burp182 (Sep 21, 2018)

As it seems to work on my system, Sonarworks lowers the overall volume by the same amount as the greatest boost it does to the curve (to avoid potentially overdriving the system). It then shows the reduction on the master fader, which I can boost if I wish. On your screenshot, it seems the fader is at zero. Did you change it or is that option not being offered in your situation?


----------



## ghobii (Sep 21, 2018)

I ran into this problem. When you switch from your mac output device to Sonarworks, you need to first turn the mac output device all the way up. It seems Sonarworks is in series, after your Mac output device, so if it's at half volume, Sonarworks full volume will be the same as the Mac output device at half volume. Does that make sense?


----------



## JaikumarS (Sep 21, 2018)

burp182 said:


> As it seems to work on my system, Sonarworks lowers the overall volume by the same amount as the greatest boost it does to the curve (to avoid potentially overdriving the system). It then shows the reduction on the master fader, which I can boost if I wish. On your screenshot, it seems the fader is at zero. Did you change it or is that option not being offered in your situation?


I changed it becuase the output volume is too low


----------



## JaikumarS (Sep 21, 2018)

ghobii said:


> I ran into this problem. When you switch from your mac output device to Sonarworks, you need to first turn the mac output device all the way up. It seems Sonarworks is in series, after your Mac output device, so if it's at half volume, Sonarworks full volume will be the same as the Mac output device at half volume. Does that make sense?


Yes..same problem here... Thanks a lot!!! Its working fine now


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 21, 2018)

Try bringing down/adjusting the level in iTunes or Youtube (iTunes interface- top left horizontal slider) to match the level from systemwide, then you can use the system level (or your interface) to turn the headphones up or down.


----------



## farid (Jul 16, 2020)

ghobii said:


> I ran into this problem. When you switch from your mac output device to Sonarworks, you need to first turn the mac output device all the way up. It seems Sonarworks is in series, after your Mac output device, so if it's at half volume, Sonarworks full volume will be the same as the Mac output device at half volume. Does that make sense?



hey ghobii, i made an account here just to thank you for this because i was having this exact same problem with the low volume, and this was the fix i needed, thank you!!!


----------



## ghobii (Jul 17, 2020)

farid said:


> hey ghobii, i made an account here just to thank you for this because i was having this exact same problem with the low volume, and this was the fix i needed, thank you!!!


Hey that's awesome! I remember what a maddening problem it was.


----------

